# Favorite oral AAS?



## hulksmash (Aug 18, 2013)

Since my other "Favorite.." thread went great, I thought we'd see what's everyones favorite oral.

List the fave and why!

Mine is Superdrol..it is the strongest out there and will totally recomp you..I still have some in my freezer before the ban

I would say its like tren in pill form lol

 Lot of folks get nasty sides though-nosebleeds, lethargy, irritability...luckily I only get a little lethargy


For pure strength my fave would be ABOMBS


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 18, 2013)

Var,  var, and the Oh yeah var. Just works great for me.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 18, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Var,  var, and the Oh yeah var. Just works great for me.



I don't understand why all the men love var here when there's so many other stronger orals lol

Enlighten me-is it the pumps? Run a grm of test and pumps will be other worldly  is it the fat loss?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 18, 2013)

the thing is hulk...lots of older guys here wont run a gram of pretty much anything.
I believe cash said once.  start low,  till those low doses wont do much.  then increase and exhaust that dose as well. because next time  you will need that gram to continue your gram doses.

also I believe thats alot of oil going in.

leme ask.  have you always ran gram doses?
ill tell you I great amazing results with 300 tren and 250 test.  just saying....in the real world the hulk doesnt exist and the more angry he gets doesnt make him bigger.  it gives him cardiovascular problems.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 18, 2013)

to stay on topic..
depends on the cycle im on.  if its "exotic" as you say hulk.  I stick to var(mild)  but if its non exotic?  then tbol.  fucking love tbol.


dont get me wrong...im sure others will say dbol.  but some want mass other preffer being lean.

ask azog if hell ever run dbol?  my guess?  he wont.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 18, 2013)

Dbol/winny combo.....


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 18, 2013)

I go by results. When I'm runnin var I feel the best in the gym. I feel better on var then on tren.  Just how I personally react.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never taken abombs either


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 18, 2013)

I really can't help much here because I've only used var once and loved it.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

As much as I love dbol and anadrol I can't list them as my "overall" favorite. Anavar has to be it because from my experience anavar can be used as an all purpose oral AAS.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 18, 2013)

Var for me. Why cause I'm a cheap fuck and it was on sale. 
Also because I'm new to AAS and was advised to start there and work up. I have a bottle of Tbol and I'm on the fence about using it to finish this blast.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 18, 2013)

Seeker said:


> As much as I love dbol and anadrol I can't list them as my "overall" favorite. Anavar has to be it because from my experience anavar can be used as an all purpose oral AAS.



So can any other steroid. And anadrols shits on bitch-a-var all day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2013)

I like dbol a mans steroid..Its dumb to compare var with drol or dbol they all give a different look


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2013)

Dbol......


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd have to say Oxandrolone (or better known as Anavar).  I believe the reason many of "us older guys" prefer var is up until last year we could easily get it through our hrt dr.

The reason I like it is it increases strength so workouts are awesome and causes me to have an overal fuller more muscular look.

The downside of var is it does effect my lipid profile therefore I only run it one time per year for 8 weeks.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 18, 2013)

DBOL, nuff said.

Ran some abombs recently... had an oral liquid blend made with 100mg DROL / 50mg DBOL per ML. About 10 days in i had zero... i mean zero fucking appetite. Dont remember it being that bad before. Pumps were fucking insane but i didn't even want food. Had to stop it. Now i have 50ml left of this blend sitting in my stash lol.

Back to my DBOL


----------



## grind4it (Aug 18, 2013)

I like var. I'm an old fuck and other orals either jack up my BP, lipids, make me hold water or all of the above. I'm not saying its the strongest, most efficient or best oral by any means, I'm just saying it works well for me. Personally, if I'm going to throw caution to the wind and wreck myself I'm going to do it with Tren.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

losieloos said:


> So can any other steroid. And anadrols shits on bitch-a-var all day.



Like I said. From my experience I was able to use anavar more effectively for different uses. That's just my experience. Isn't that what this tread was asking?


----------



## R1rider (Aug 18, 2013)

D-bzoll

test and dbol and you cant go wrong.


----------



## Josh30013 (Aug 18, 2013)

just depends were my minds at, is it going lean or im getting fucking huge, dbol huge/winter, var summer lean


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 18, 2013)

I like var, but I have to say dbol is my favorite by far.


----------



## bronco (Aug 18, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I like var. I'm an old fuck and other orals either jack up my BP, lipids, make me hold water or all of the above. I'm not saying its the strongest, most efficient or best oral by any means, I'm just saying it works well for me. Personally, if I'm going to throw caution to the wind and wreck myself I'm going to do it with Tren.



THIS... I Have only used var and dbol, but the sides on dbol were terrible for me, gonna give tbol a try next


----------



## don draco (Aug 18, 2013)

The only oral I've run so far is var.. and I loved it.  Looking forward to trying dbol & drol in the future though.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 18, 2013)

Drol makes me feel like shit. Dbol is gangsta a lot more water than anavar and quicker gains. But anavar is the shit run 100mg of that bitch and I'll tell you.

It's a lot milder on the appetite suppression and pretty much every other side. And has great synergy with tren. And back pumps are tolerable with anavar unless it's the taurine that im taking thatsdoing the trick.

Lean and vascular as Fuck even when bulking. My favorite by far as long as your getting the good stuff. I can't even imagine how good Pharm grade var is.


----------



## dboldouggie (Aug 18, 2013)

Dbol is my all time favorite.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 19, 2013)

D-Bol all day.  drol kicks ass too though.


----------



## Azog (Aug 19, 2013)

sparticus said:


> to stay on topic..
> 
> ask azog if hell ever run dbol?  my guess?  he wont.



It is true. I will never run dbol.
I am not after putting on a ton of water/mass at once. I want to stay lean and keep a dryer look. I am sure someone will say you can with dbol, but I don't see the point. Seems too messy to me, given my proclivity to gyno and high estrogen.
That said, I have only tried two orals. Var and Tbol. Both are great. Mass advantage goes to tbol. Slight strength and vascularity advantage to var (tbol does provide me both tho). Var is a bit "cleaner" and I feel better on it overall. Tbol gave me a bit of indigestion at 100mg and jacked up my bp slightly. Both give horrifying pumps. Especially back pumps. Var is a bit worse than tbol in this regard. I slammed so much damn taurine hahaha.

I do wanna give winny a go sometime just for shits and giggles.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 20, 2013)

WTF? The Breakfast of Champions of course


----------



## goodfella (Aug 20, 2013)

Superdrol. I can't believe how dry and hard everything is from it. Reminds me of var but with more size. Not really holding water either.


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the dbol/drol combo better than one of them alone. Next will be the dbol/winny combo to end a blast.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 20, 2013)

sparticus said:


> the thing is hulk...lots of older guys here wont run a gram of pretty much anything.
> I believe cash said once.  start low,  till those low doses wont do much.  then increase and exhaust that dose as well. because next time  you will need that gram to continue your gram doses.
> 
> also I believe thats alot of oil going in.
> ...



Absolutely I've ran lower dosages

With what superdrol does to my BP, I'll be trying var in the future

Rather have a heart than be shredded lol


----------



## Rage Strength (Aug 22, 2013)

Anadrol most definately. Makes me full and vascular. Strength gains are great too. Overall one of my favorite AAS out there besides tren... Currently running dbol, drol, and test cycle and I'm blowin up. Anxious to try superdrol soon to see what all the hypes about lol


----------



## Mcdunn516 (Aug 26, 2013)

like the others have said it depends on which time of year im at, bulk or cut, bulk i stick with dbol, when im cutting it will be var.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 26, 2013)

Anadrol you bulk or cut, its king of orals.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 27, 2013)

+1 for drol also.

 I've done drol, dbol and var for orals. Fullness and strength from it are tough to beat.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Aug 27, 2013)

Drol for sure! Ive had some good runs with drol/Dbol combo though.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anadrol kills my appetite - so its dbol for me. I like var too but it seriously messes with my cholesterol. Although i guess all steroids do to some degree.


----------



## djt248 (Sep 1, 2013)

I can only say drol. I really don't have any other to compare it to. I'm taking some dbol now but I'm 98% sure it's bunk. I did have massive gains from the abombs and very little sides at the time I took them. Love to get my hands on some more and run it with my trt and see what happens.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 1, 2013)

Dbol... Without question

Winny and drol would be next. ZERO negatives with dbol for me. Amazing size and strength and you feel like a million bucks. Winny is great strength and vascularity but terrible joint pain and liver values. Drol fucks with my BP and if I run more than 75mg daily I feel like shit. Although one if the best cutters I've run was 150 mg drol daily in calorie deficit. Felt like shit the entire time but LOOKED great haha.

Var is ehhh... No downside but need 80-100 mg daily for decent results. Would be higher on the list if it didn't fuck with my stomach so much. Superdrol is nice but again you feel like shit. 

Oral tren... Absolute BEAST MODE. Size, strength, and cut but it really made me feel toxic. Halo is good for strength but makes me do stupid things lol. 

Tbol is one I haven't really given a fair shot yet... Will soon in a bulking cycle this winter.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 1, 2013)

djt248 said:


> I can only say drol. I really don't have any other to compare it to. I'm taking some dbol now but I'm 98% sure it's bunk. I did have massive gains from the abombs and very little sides at the time I took them. Love to get my hands on some more and run it with my trt and see what happens.



You would know if its bunk if you are running at least 25mg daily. After 2 weeks you should see massive size and strength gains, as well as sexual aggressiveness. If you're not maxing out machines at your gym after 4 weeks then your dbol is fake. But then again, why would someone fake dbol? It's so cheap


----------



## Yaya (Sep 1, 2013)

i also enjoyed the yellow winstrol tabs i took about 10 years ago.. i think BD made them, i would take 5 of those and test p eod and in 5 weeks would notice a huge difference


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 1, 2013)

Get Some said:


> You would know if its bunk if you are running at least 25mg daily. After 2 weeks you should see massive size and strength gains, as well as sexual aggressiveness. If you're not maxing out machines at your gym after 4 weeks then your dbol is fake. But then again, why would someone fake dbol? It's so cheap



You'd be surprised

They had those heart frauds running around that weren't even fully dbol-

They ended up having like 1.5mg methyl testosterone and 1.5-2mg of Dianabol in them lol


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 1, 2013)

D-bol hands down.One of the best sides is the great feeling of well-being.Wish I could stay on it 365.


----------



## PFM (Sep 1, 2013)

Provi for me, Tbol #2.


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> Provi for me, Tbol #2.



Proviron???!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2013)

Proviron= awesome.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Proviron= awesome.



Proviron is my fav followed by dbol


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 1, 2013)

Var..gives me the least sides.


----------



## basskiller (Sep 2, 2013)

turinabol............


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 2, 2013)

var and drol


----------



## bionic redneck (Sep 2, 2013)

winny, cialis, and var.. would like to try proviron though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2013)

bionic redneck said:


> winny, cialis, and var.. would like to try proviron though



cialis lmao u horny bastard!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Superdrol for 3 weeks...lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2013)

I like to take Var with my Var, and then add some Var on top of that.

Back in the day, I'd think I was cool and say Dbol is the breakfast of champions. I'm not that cool anymore.

Give me good Var, test, and Primo or Mast and I'm a happy aging male...and my wife is a bow-legged figure competitor


----------



## bionic redneck (Sep 4, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> cialis lmao u horny bastard!


lol .. cialis i have also found, due to it thinning the blood out has lowered my bp 10pts and gives one a better pump in the gym in the muscle group worked that day... i heard about it so i tryed it and it does work, or it does for me lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (Sep 4, 2013)

dbol and var!!


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 4, 2013)

spinyvegeta said:


> Superdrol for 3 weeks...lol



3 weeks?? No point in doing any hormone if only 3 weeks..oral or not

I just came off a 60-70mg superdrol 9 week run (with test+deca cruise)...now I can count all the fibers in my delts lol

PS I'm an exception; on week 7 I had a blood test with perfect cholesterol, AST only 7 points out of range, and ALT normal..average folks should just try 30-40mg


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 4, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Proviron= awesome.



Do you even see gains with proviron?

Never ran it; just thought it was used to keep libido up


----------



## anewguy (Sep 5, 2013)

Between var and dbol, I enjoyed var.  I liked the pumps it gave me and was always working harder to see how vascular I could get lol.


----------



## SteelBlue (Sep 21, 2013)

Dbol FTW... Love the intensity of my workouts on it an of course the ridiculous pumps


----------



## mizzoutiger26 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dbol for sure. Good old test + dbol cycle works wonders for me.


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2013)

Drol for me. Love it with some Tren, Test and Slin. 

It's like the all you can eat pizza place. I say no, no, no... but my truck pulls in there anyways  :32 (6):

HDH


----------



## ram97 (Nov 8, 2013)

Var forsure is my number one oral...love the pumps and strength gains. Currently running var and drol at the same time now but its too early to tell how it will workout.

Ram


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 9, 2013)

Tren and NPP I don't take too many Orals at all, but I respond well to winstrol when cutting


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 9, 2013)

I love anadrol. never tried anavar but may give it a try in future


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 9, 2013)

I ran dbol and drol earlier in the cycle that I'm currently on and I love the results. The only problem was the loss of appetite. I should have thrown some eq in the cycle. I have gained almost 25lbs.


----------

